# Spec-V Audio Fanatic Replacement



## jdusling (Oct 4, 2004)

I just purchased a 2004 spec-v and wanted the ABS package and sunroof, but the only one the deal could find in the area also included the audio fanatic package (something I didn't really want but took for the other options)

I am very disappointed with the audio package for several reasons:

1) it has the worst radio reception I have ever had in a car (has anyone else had a similar problem)
2) nothing appears to be rockford fosgate (everything is clarion)
3) the SQ doesnt really impress
4) only seven speakers not nine
5) sound gets distorted when turned up 

for these reasons I am looking to replace the system, but keep the factory sub set-up, I am not real big on bass and feel the factory sub puts out enough for my taste. Is it possible to change every thing including HU except for the the factory sub and amp if so what kind of adapters will I need?

I am also looking for suggestions on what to put in the car for new drivers and HU (one that gets better reception). Right now I am looking at:
1) Clarion DXZ845MP HU
2) BA SL60 Components in the front
3) BA NX67 in the rear
I was not planning on using an amp to drive the speakers above, I am interested in SQ and dont turn my radio up too loud.
This looks like it will cost 900 with out adapters and I was hoping to stay around 650. Any suggestions on what I might change to get a similar system? Do I need to rewire the car to allow a system like this to work properly? Also is the RF HU in anyway integrated with the alarm system?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try reading this thread first... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58706&page=1


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> try reading this thread first... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58706&page=1


Yup, check out my thread....i had all the same woes with that damn AF package. I think there should be a sticky on that thread...just has sooo much info. SR20Demon has answered just about any question dealing with the sentras and audio setups

And the factory amp powers the rear speakers too so watch out about that when you change them. I took the amp out thinking that it was just for the sub and then i had no rear speakers.


----------

